# How long to wait after medcial examnation



## fruitcake (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi,

My husband and I have completed the requested medical examnation in July 2010, 3 months passed since we still haven't hear anything yet. So looking for some advice here, by your experiences, how long does it normally take to hear the final decision after the medical check? By this long we haven't hear anything, would it possibabliy indicate any bad news? By the way, we are applying under Skilled Workers category, processing office - London.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fruitcake said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I have completed the requested medical examnation in July 2010, 3 months passed since we still haven't hear anything yet. So looking for some advice here, by your experiences, how long does it normally take to hear the final decision after the medical check? By this long we haven't hear anything, would it possibabliy indicate any bad news? By the way, we are applying under Skilled Workers category, processing office - London.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


Up to 6 months is not unusual. If there was anything seriously wrong with your medicals I'm sure you would have heard by now.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

fruitcake said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I have completed the requested medical examnation in July 2010, 3 months passed since we still haven't hear anything yet. So looking for some advice here, by your experiences, how long does it normally take to hear the final decision after the medical check? By this long we haven't hear anything, would it possibabliy indicate any bad news? By the way, we are applying under Skilled Workers category, processing office - London.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


They lost track of my medicals. I did my medical examination in Madrid and filled out the medical form to be processed in Sao Paulo. When I called the Sao Paulo office they said they had not received it and they would look for it. Sure enough they found it 2 days later. 

This is just my case... 

You might want to confirm that the London office staff has received your medicals.

Good luck!


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

scharlack said:


> They lost track of my medicals. I did my medical examination in Madrid and filled out the medical form to be processed in Sao Paulo. When I called the Sao Paulo office they said they had not received it and they would look for it. Sure enough they found it 2 days later.
> 
> This is just my case...
> 
> ...


Thats strange. I contacted my London office and still they have not responded upon the status of my medical.


----------



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Still waiting*



fruitcake said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I have completed the requested medical examnation in July 2010, 3 months passed since we still haven't hear anything yet. So looking for some advice here, by your experiences, how long does it normally take to hear the final decision after the medical check? By this long we haven't hear anything, would it possibabliy indicate any bad news? By the way, we are applying under Skilled Workers category, processing office - London.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


Hello
No news of a timescale for you as such, but we're in same position having had medicals early September 2010. Hoping it's just a back log and not bad news.............got to stay positive we've come to far. Original application went in July 2007 
Hope you and we hear something soon


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

London office is sending mails to applicants who submitted Medicals after June-July '10 stating "we expect to send you PPR by Dec-Jan '11 only". 

We too submitted Medicals during Sept first week and waiting for PPR. We hope that they will send PPR request by Dec '10.

Satish


----------



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

I have submitted my medicals fron Dubai under skilled workers to the Londons office end of November 2010.. Waiting and Hoping!!!


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

fruitcake said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I have completed the requested medical examnation in July 2010, 3 months passed since we still haven't hear anything yet. So looking for some advice here, by your experiences, how long does it normally take to hear the final decision after the medical check? By this long we haven't hear anything, would it possibabliy indicate any bad news? By the way, we are applying under Skilled Workers category, processing office - London.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


Timelines for Med Requests to PR are different for everyone, and also dependant on which Immigraton Office you sent your application too!!
For some people it can take 3-6 months before hearing anything, for others it can take upto and over a year!
Welcome Page | Page d'accueil will give you a processing time for completion averages.

I hope this helps a little, remember this though, the application process and then waiting is stressful, but patience is a virtue! You will get there in the end!


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

shazza151 said:


> Timelines for Med Requests to PR are different for everyone, and also dependant on which Immigraton Office you sent your application too!!
> For some people it can take 3-6 months before hearing anything, for others it can take upto and over a year!
> Welcome Page | Page d'accueil will give you a processing time for completion averages.
> 
> I hope this helps a little, remember this though, the application process and then waiting is stressful, but patience is a virtue! You will get there in the end!


I think it's unlikely to take over a year, as the applicant must land in Canada within one year of the medical or else re-take it. If medicals were submitted at the same time as other documentation, that would be likely to delay the decision. If the documentation had already been scrutinized, and then medicals required, it would take less time for a final decision.


----------

